# Kobe Bryant Technical Foul Watch (10)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's got 9 already...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Technical Foul Watch*

Dammit


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Technical Foul Watch*

idiot


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Technical Foul Watch*

The refs seem to have Kobe on a ridiculously short leash. I mean if he says anything its like a flying T. lol I mean Kobe curses them out at times but some of the T's he just gets no chance to say anything. I think Kobe has tried intimidating the refs so often they basically hate his guts and won't give him much of a break at all. The Christmas day game was a prime example of the refs saying I don't care what happens no calls for you.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Technical Foul Watch*

HE already has 9!!!

And we thought Ron was the loose cannon


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Technical Foul Watch*

Didn't he almost get suspended last year because of how many technical's he accumulated?

Someone should tell him to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Kobe Bryant Technical Foul Watch*

He picked up number 10 on the bench just now


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yup. :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The man is turning into Sheed, picking up techs from the bench. He needs to be benched. Clearly, his finger is bothering him. There is no point in him playing right now. Even without he and Pau, we are still are .550-.600 team and I'd rather they heal up then play hurt the rest of the way. Plus, it will keep his *** out of trouble.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He's annoying.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Come the **** on Kobe!! Wtf are you doing??!


----------

